# Hello and good day!!



## msmofet (Jul 20, 2009)

good morning!!

66F winds NNW 3MPH and 78% humidity high expect to be 84F.

beautiful blue sky with light white wispy clouds







cofffee and the comics (like my mug?  i got it at Disney Animal Kingdom)







I had breakfast a few hours ago Pastina and eggs


----------



## msmofet (Jul 20, 2009)

good afternoon everyone!!

i have no urge to cook tonight. pain and lack of sleep are taking a toll!!

someone give me a boot in the keister!! gently!!


----------



## katybar22 (Jul 20, 2009)

msmofet said:


> good afternoon everyone!!
> 
> i have no urge to cook tonight. pain and lack of sleep are taking a toll!!
> 
> someone give me a boot in the keister!! gently!!


 

NO!!    Order out, pain and sleeplessness stink.  You deserve the night off.  Anyway, it's too hot to put my boots on!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 20, 2009)

And a good day to you as well! Nice blue sky here with wisps of clouds, much like NJ. That's where the similarity ends, I imagine. Three in the afternoon, and the temp on our shady front patio is 92F and the humidity is 87%. Much warmer in the sun, and we try to avoid it. Still, we moved here so that would never have to be cold again, and I can say with certainty that we are NEVER cold. Your breakfast looks delicious - hope you can muster the wherewithal to cook some dinner (me, too!) Think I'll send hubby down to the corner for tacos....


----------



## msmofet (Jul 20, 2009)

MexicoKaren said:


> And a good day to you as well! Nice blue sky here with wisps of clouds, much like NJ. That's where the similarity ends, I imagine. Three in the afternoon, and the temp on our shady front patio is 92F and the humidity is 87%. Much warmer in the sun, and we try to avoid it. Still, we moved here so that would never have to be cold again, and I can say with certainty that we are NEVER cold. Your breakfast looks delicious - hope you can muster the wherewithal to cook some dinner (me, too!) Think I'll send hubby down to the corner for tacos....


it's just after 4PM in the afternoon here. i didn't know mexico was only a 1 hour earlier than us difference. for some reason i thought pacific time like cali not central time. thank you, the breakfast was yummy!! my italian mama used to make that for me when my tummy was hurting or i was sick (without a fever) and could handle dairy. it's my comfort food.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 20, 2009)

katybar22 said:


> NO!!  Order out, pain and sleeplessness stink. You deserve the night off. Anyway, it's too hot to put my boots on!


 LOL @ the boots!! i pictured my rubber pink with purple polka dot (ok i bought these 3 years ago for ME!! so i am in my second childhood!! i like to make people say hmmmmmmmmmmm and laugh! i will take a pic of my jeffery campbell designer rubber rain boots in the future!!) rain boots and how hot they are!!

i may just take your advise and say everyone have cold cereal or fluffernutters or PB&J's for dinner!!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 20, 2009)

Even though we are on the west coast of Mexico, if you look at a map of Mexico, the area where we are is almost due south of eastern Colorado. I know, it doesn't make sense, and it surprised me too until I looked at a map. The confusing part of this is, that our little town is actually on Mountain time (officially), but no one recognizes that except the government offices, because the time zone changes at the border of the states of Jalisco and Nayarit just a few miles from us...most here keep Jalisco time because of ties to Puerto Vallarta. So we never really know what time it is, and because we are retired, it doesn't really matter most of the time!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 20, 2009)

MexicoKaren said:


> Even though we are on the west coast of Mexico, if you look at a map of Mexico, the area where we are is almost due south of eastern Colorado. I know, it doesn't make sense, and it surprised me too until I looked at a map. The confusing part of this is, that our little town is actually on Mountain time (officially), but no one recognizes that except the government offices, because the time zone changes at the border of the states of Jalisco and Nayarit just a few miles from us...most here keep Jalisco time because of ties to Puerto Vallarta. So we never really know what time it is, and because we are retired, it doesn't really matter most of the time!


 yes that is right that part curves towards florida. who needs a stinking time check!! LOL i have such a craving for some tamales!! and there is nowhere around me that makes a DECENT one!!


----------



## katybar22 (Jul 20, 2009)

msmofet said:


> LOL @ the boots!! i pictured my rubber pink with purple polka dot (ok i bought these 3 years ago for ME!! so i am in my second childhood!! i like to make people say hmmmmmmmmmmm and laugh! i will take a pic of my jeffery campbell designer rubber rain boots in the future!!) rain boots and how hot they are!!
> 
> i may just take your advise and say everyone have cold cereal or fluffernutters or PB&J's for dinner!!


 

Good thinking...on the dinner and of course on the boots!!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 20, 2009)

msmofet said:
			
		

> i have such a craving for some tamales!! and there is nowhere around me that makes a DECENT one!!



No guarantee that you'll get good tamales, even in Mexico...the last ones we bought were almost ALL masa and very little filling. The best tamales we have ever had came from a Guatemalan woman who came by our house in Portland (OR) every Friday evening and sold them for $10 a dozen. Oh, they were so good. We also make very good tamales ourselves!


----------



## bourbon (Jul 20, 2009)

It's been a wonderful day here in North Georgia. Clear skies, upper 70's, and best of all no humidity


----------



## msmofet (Jul 20, 2009)

bourbon said:


> It's been a wonderful day here in North Georgia. Clear skies, upper 70's, and best of all no humidity


 whooooo hooooooooooo that _*is*_ nice for july in GA!!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 21, 2009)

good morning everyone

it is raining here this morn. i wish you all a very wonderful day.

coffee time


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 22, 2009)

msmofet said:


> good afternoon everyone!!
> 
> i have no urge to cook tonight. pain and lack of sleep are taking a toll!!
> 
> someone give me a boot in the keister!! gently!!



Only if I could wear boots. My tootsies are *not* going to end up like yours 

Bob


----------



## msmofet (Jul 22, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> Only if I could wear boots. My tootsies are *not* going to end up like yours
> 
> Bob


 hush you!! food fight!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LOL


----------



## msmofet (Aug 1, 2009)

good day everyone!!


----------



## shirl2009 (Aug 1, 2009)

Karen,
Love good tamales, you are making me hungry already!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 2, 2009)

MexicoKaren said:


> No guarantee that you'll get good tamales, even in Mexico...the last ones we bought were almost ALL masa and very little filling. The best tamales we have ever had came from a Guatemalan woman who came by our house in Portland (OR) every Friday evening and sold them for $10 a dozen. Oh, they were so good. We also make very good tamales ourselves!


 can you ship me some?


----------



## msmofet (Aug 2, 2009)

hello everyone!!

no one wanted me to cook this morning. apparently it's crap on mom day and no one told me!! i had a glass tomato juice and Cheez-Itz for breakfast.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh dear!!!! Have a great day anyway!!!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 2, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> Oh dear!!!! Have a great day anyway!!!


 hello sweetie!! thank you and you have a great day!!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 4, 2009)

hello and good late/early morning well today is my birthday and i am officially another year older!! i got my birthday steak dinner last night!! i also got a misto oil mister and a set of 3 interlocking prep trays for  gifts. 

i just made my younger daughter and i peach malts.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 5, 2009)

good afternooneve everyone!!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 6, 2009)

good day everyone!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 9, 2009)

good day everyone!! kind of dreary here.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 9, 2009)

Good day msmofet  It's evening here now so all cooking done for the day and well fed


----------



## msmofet (Aug 9, 2009)

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> Good day msmofet  It's evening here now so all cooking done for the day and well fed


hello there JJ! well then thats a good end to the day!!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 9, 2009)

good evening!!
it's been 57 days somokefree whoooooooooooooooo hoooooooooo!!


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 10, 2009)

msmofet said:


> good evening!!
> it's been 57 days somokefree whoooooooooooooooo hoooooooooo!!



Good morning msmofet 

Congratulations on the giving up smoking! I gave up 3 years ago and it's one of the best things I did so keep up the good work.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 12, 2009)

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> Good morning msmofet
> 
> Congratulations on the giving up smoking! I gave up 3 years ago and it's one of the best things I did so keep up the good work.


 thank you!! 60 days today. and congrats to you also!!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 12, 2009)

good day everyone!!


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 13, 2009)

Good afternoon msmofet  Hope you're good?

I've just finished cooking breakfast and now off out rollerblading


----------



## msmofet (Aug 13, 2009)

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> Good afternoon msmofet  Hope you're good?
> 
> I've just finished cooking breakfast and now off out rollerblading


good day everyone!! we are under flood watch AGAIN!!

 hey hey JJ!! it is 10:21am here.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 13, 2009)

That's crazy you're under flood watch!!! I hope you're ok?

Maybe now I can say good afternoon 

It's 01.22 now and the best part of the day for me as it's nice and quiet and I get to read and post messages here


----------



## msmofet (Aug 13, 2009)

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> That's crazy you're under flood watch!!! I hope you're ok?
> 
> Maybe now I can say good afternoon
> 
> It's 01.22 now and the best part of the day for me as it's nice and quiet and I get to read and post messages here


 GOOD MORNING TO YOU JJ!! it is 7:40PM here.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 18, 2009)

good day everyone!!

expecting 97F today ARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGG!!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 30, 2009)

hello everyone. been away for awhile because i had a car accident last week. i have been getting crap for it from hub, the car has been at the shop for all week and i just got a call on friday saying the insurance inspector won't be there till tomorrow to give it a look at. i just hope it can be fixed quick. and the money we were saving up is now going to be gone for the deductable. i have been down in the dumps.


----------



## CasperImproved (Aug 30, 2009)

msmofet said:


> hello everyone. been away for awhile because i had a car accident last week. i have been getting crap for it from hub, the car has been at the shop for all week and i just got a call on friday saying the insurance inspector won't be there till tomorrow to give it a look at. i just hope it can be fixed quick. and the money we were saving up is now going to be gone for the deductable. i have been down in the dumps.



Sweetie, I have not been logged in for a while now (haven't been in a nice mood, and did not want to share that).  And I will promptly log out here in a minute. But I do get email updates on many areas, and this was one.

But you having been in an accident, caused me to visit. Hub's is not ecstatic that you were okay?!

Ask him how he'd feel if you were no longer here....  Sometimes we all can be a bit dense. Cars can be mended in most cases. The fact you were okay after the accident should be the focus.

Money comes and goes... People come and go. Which is more important?

Sending hugs to you,

Bob


----------



## msmofet (Aug 30, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> Sweetie, I have not been logged in for a while now (haven't been in a nice mood, and did not want to share that). And I will promptly log out here in a minute. But I do get email updates on many areas, and this was one.
> 
> But you having been in an accident, caused me to visit. Hub's is not ecstatic that you were okay?!
> 
> ...


 thank you for the kind words.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 31, 2009)

msmofet said:


> hello everyone. been away for awhile because i had a car accident last week. i have been getting crap for it from hub, the car has been at the shop for all week and i just got a call on friday saying the insurance inspector won't be there till tomorrow to give it a look at. i just hope it can be fixed quick. and the money we were saving up is now going to be gone for the deductable. i have been down in the dumps.



Hi MM and sorry to hear about your accident. The most important thing is you're ok - the car can be fixed! I know it's inconvenient etc but in time it will be all forgotten and you'll be feeling much happier. I hope everything works out well and I'm sending you happy thoughts


----------



## msmofet (Aug 31, 2009)

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> Hi MM and sorry to hear about your accident. The most important thing is you're ok - the car can be fixed! I know it's inconvenient etc but in time it will be all forgotten and you'll be feeling much happier. I hope everything works out well and I'm sending you happy thoughts


 thank you for the kind thoughts


----------



## msmofet (Sep 2, 2009)

BTW i have had such bad luck on top of health issues and insomnia in the last 2 weeks. i just need to calm down and take it in stride or i will go crazy!! oh and even with all this crap i haven't started smoking again!! whoooooooo hooooo i quit on june 14, 2009. i guess thats one thing to be happy and proud of.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 3, 2009)

*whooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooo!!* a different repair man (the same guy came the last 2 times) just left and i am pretty sure he fixed it!! the broiler flames seem to be about 2 inches long (maybe a bit longer but not to much longer i am not taking a ruler to measure LOL). he did exactly what i thought (and what i told the other guy), he opened the valve. and it only took him 10 - 15 minutes!! the final proof will be the next time i broil a steak!! i am so happy!!


----------



## msmofet (Sep 19, 2009)

hello and good day everyone!!

it was in the upper 50's this morning. the kind of weather i love!! i sat on my deck for a bit and my kitties kept me company. i decided to give them some left overs. hey what the heck if i can keep from throwing food away. 

It seems even the Kitties like eating pasta and lentils












she needs someone to twist her sketties for her!!


----------



## Alix (Sep 19, 2009)

Good day eh. Cute kitties. Mine is sprawled next to me after I shoved her off my laptop. NOT impressed with me. Its a lovely 25C here today and the birdies are chirping and the neighbourhood is quiet at the moment. I'm going to make cookies soon to make it smell yummy around here.


----------



## cara (Sep 19, 2009)

still around 20°C here, and it is past 9pm..
I'M waiting with a glas of Red for the fireworks to start (around 9.30) and watch it from the deck..


----------



## msmofet (Sep 19, 2009)

cara said:


> still around 20°C here, and it is past 9pm..
> I'M waiting with a glas of Red for the fireworks to start (around 9.30) and watch it from the deck..


what are the fireworks for? a holiday or celebration? or just a nice light show for a beautiful night sky? i hope you have fun and enjoy the evening.


----------



## cara (Sep 19, 2009)

hasn't started yet... well, I could check for the time, but I'm sure I'll hear and then I can see..

There is a firework-competition in Hannover every year and today Turkey has the last entry..

more


----------



## msmofet (Nov 10, 2009)

whoooooooooooooooo hooooooooooo!! i get my laptop back tomorrow and i start working at my old job on friday ( worked there for 3 years and then i was fired because my boss hired his cousin, that was in 2006). they called me back last year for seasonal and lasted till jan 1 (btw his cousin left last year just before they called me back). this time it may last a bit longer.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 13, 2009)

good friday the 13th eveyone!!


i will be off to work in about 1 hour. i hope the traffic will be light but we are expecting lots of wind (40 mph gusts) and rain. i heard nor'easter last night 

i must admit that i have a few butterflies in my yummy. another seasonal call back to another new revamped website and POS. i hope biz picks up enough that this will last longer than the end of the year this time. one thing is that 3 people from last year are gone sooooooooooooooooo ........


----------



## msmofet (May 7, 2010)

Good day everyone!!

I just got off the phone with my doctor.

He wanted me to get tested again after 6 weeks after being diagnosed. here are the results.

before - fasting sugar was 289 / after only 6 weeks - fasting sugar was 162
before - cholesterol 269 / after only 6 weeks - choleterol 138
good and bad cholestrol in the very good range, no protein in my urine, liver and kidneys in better condition.


----------



## msmofet (May 8, 2010)

Good day everyone!!


----------



## babetoo (May 8, 2010)

good day all, 
saw dr. yesterday and he took the oxygen off. been on since in hospital. doesn't want to see me for 6 weeks. i must be doing well. of course heart still enlarged. oh well!


----------



## msmofet (May 9, 2010)

Good day and Happy Mothers Day to all the wonderful and beautiful ladies!!


----------



## msmofet (May 9, 2010)

babetoo said:


> good day all,
> saw dr. yesterday and he took the oxygen off. been on since in hospital. doesn't want to see me for 6 weeks. i must be doing well. of course heart still enlarged. oh well!


 wonderful news babetoo!!


----------



## kadesma (May 9, 2010)

msmofet said:


> Good day and Happy Mothers Day to all the wonderful and beautiful ladies!!


Good Day to you msmofet and a Happy Mothers Day.I hope it is the best ever
kades


----------



## msmofet (May 9, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Good Day to you msmofet and a Happy Mothers Day.I hope it is the best ever
> kades


 thank you kades and the same back at you!!

BTW what do you think of my result numbers?


----------



## babetoo (May 9, 2010)

msmofet said:


> wonderful news babetoo!!


 
thanks so much, i am so glad to have it off.


----------



## kadesma (May 9, 2010)

msmofet said:


> thank you kades and the same back at you!!
> 
> BTW what do you think of my result numbers?


I posted and it got lost. I think all the numbers were pretty good. The fasting is still high, My endo wants my fastings to be 100 and under. The lower the better and testing 4-6 times a day helps. I know it sounds  a lot but it helps you know more about yourself. I've had people tell me they can tell what their numbers are, HOOIE I don't buy it. The only way to tell is test. But you are doing well. Don't put off re-checks, it's what keeps you healthy. And remember keep and eye on blood pressure. You don't want to end up like me!!!
kades


----------



## msmofet (May 24, 2010)

Its 3 PM and I am sitting at my puter enjoying a cup of fresh ground and brewed coffee (I bought a bag of beans. A blend of death by chocolate, hazel nut and mocha java). It is yummy!! I am trying to figure out how I will put my assorted veggies and chicken breast togaether to form a meal my family will be happy with. Without fail there is at least one that doesn't want a part of it "I'm not gonna eat dinner!!". Last night I gave in 2 of us had steamed spinach and 2 had uncooked with mushrooms and homemade dressing. I am also trying to cut way back on carbs and I get grumbling from the hub. I must say the girls haven't been so bad about it. Well my daughter just got home from school (my older girl picked her up) and she walked in the door complaining about the older girl!! And so it begins. Fun fun!! Well I had 10 minutes of peace and quiet to enjoy my coffee.


----------



## babetoo (May 24, 2010)

kadesma said:


> I posted and it got lost. I think all the numbers were pretty good. The fasting is still high, My endo wants my fastings to be 100 and under. The lower the better and testing 4-6 times a day helps. I know it sounds a lot but it helps you know more about yourself. I've had people tell me they can tell what their numbers are, HOOIE I don't buy it. The only way to tell is test. But you are doing well. Don't put off re-checks, it's what keeps you healthy. And remember keep and eye on blood pressure. You don't want to end up like me!!!
> kades


 

i have been told, since i was in the hospital, that there are new highs and lows. 120 for low and 180 for high after a meal. will have the recheck next week. we will see if the new numbers work. very confusing to me. guess we have to do what our doctors tell us. huh? i can't tell exact numbers without out testing but do know when it really high or really low. am testing more often these days.


----------



## babetoo (May 24, 2010)

so far my lists of much do are getting shorter. time for a wee nappy


----------



## kadesma (May 24, 2010)

babetoo said:


> i have been told, since i was in the hospital, that there are new highs and lows. 120 for low and 180 for high after a meal. will have the recheck next week. we will see if the new numbers work. very confusing to me. guess we have to do what our doctors tell us. huh? i can't tell exact numbers without out testing but do know when it really high or really low. am testing more often these days.


You are doing so well now. People don't realize how tough we have to be to get along.My dh use to tell me  are you doing this or that. Would say of a friend on insulin, she cheats because she took extra insulin at times.It made me so angry that he would judge like that. So I asked and was told it was ok to take extra. But now that i'm have to use it I still cut out a carb and it works just fine.I cook for my family and we do well and we eat like others.
I wanted to ask, did you find out about salt in homemade bread? It seems to me,sine we are not eating a whole loaf at one time a small bit of salt should be ok. I leave out any sugar in the bread and foccafias I make add a little more yeast and it's good.
kades


----------



## babetoo (May 24, 2010)

kades, i found a couple of recipes for bread with no salt. you are right about the amount. but burger buns, and premade biscuits have salt, so gotta find ways around it. i made pumpkin bread (in small pans) and left out the salt. seems fine. the filling with cream cheese had sodium and i thought that was enough. i love to bake, so will work around the sodium and sugar. i used splenda in the breads. part white and part brown. they are just wonderful. will use recipe again. i thought the salt slowed the yeast down. so if not there, would we need to add more yeast?  sometimes it seems we must be chemists.


----------



## msmofet (May 25, 2010)

there are new sugar numbers? 120 to 180 after meals? i was getting worried if i went over 120.


----------



## babetoo (May 25, 2010)

msmofet said:


> there are new sugar numbers? 120 to 180 after meals? i was getting worried if i went over 120.


 
don't go by what i say. but the visiting nurse ,she is one that told me. i haven't been able to find info. on line. going to dr. next week and will see what he says. 

i really wish you would find someone to guide you. should be a dr. or nurse that knows and helps you with treatment.you wouldn't  have to go forever just till you are more comfortable with the rules , etc.


----------



## msmofet (May 30, 2010)

Good day everyone!! Whooooooooooo Hooooooooooo family is going to see Prince of Persia and I get a couple of hours to myself. Peace and quiet to play my games, plan my meals for the next couple days. Contemplate the universe or inspect a dust bunny if I want without anyone bickering, screaming or saying "MOM..............!!" LOL I think a fresh ground and brewed pot of coffee!!​


----------



## kadesma (May 30, 2010)

msmofet said:


> Good day everyone!! Whooooooooooo Hooooooooooo family is going to see Prince of Persia and I get a couple of hours to myself. Peace and quiet to play my games, plan my meals for the next couple days. Contemplate the universe or inspect a dust bunny if I want without anyone bickering, screaming or saying "MOM..............!!" LOL I think a fresh ground and brewed pot of coffee!!​


Feels great for a change.I'm having a day like that too. No kids, no grandkids no waltzing around cooing for all them...Ahhhhhhhh siclence if golden
.kades


----------



## msmofet (May 30, 2010)

Yes it does!!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello everyone!! 

I had an interesting day.

Adventure #1:

I had to completely take apart my electric pencil sharpener today. My girl sharpens those "grease" pencil type colored pencils in it even tho I have given her many of the little hand held to sharpen them in. Two problems - 1 -those greasy soft pencils are toxic to the electric sharpeners
2 - she never dumps the dang shavings hopper until it won't fit another fart in it and the whole inside is clogged!!


It stopped working and mom had to play doctor!! 

1 - There was an entire tip of a grease pencil broken off in the blades.
the whole inside was greasy
2 - There was so much shavings stuck inside the works I had to bang, blow and cuss at it!!

It now works!!


Adventure # 2:

My girl and I took apart and inventoried my hall pantry.

I now have a spreadsheet listing - Product, Brand, Variety, Size, Quanity and the shelf it is on.

I will print it out and put it on the inside off the door.

I have 2 more closets/pantries to inventory (one is my spice closet).

And I am pulling an all nighter!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 9, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> I had an interesting day.
> 
> ...


 
Very productive!  Good job...I might make some lunch in a few hours.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 9, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Very productive! Good job...I might make some lunch in a few hours.


Lunch - I have a piece of unsliced raw flank steak I will either slice and pan fry or stove top grill then slice. Served baby spinch based salad - tomatoes and mushroom, raw broccoli, slivered almonds, cheddar or blue cheese and whatever else I find that appeals to me at the time and good seasons dressing.


----------

